# What advantages does a line array system offer over point source?



## khachai44 (Apr 13, 2017)

The main advantage of a vertical line array system is described above. When correctly installed, a line array allows even frequency response and clear sonic coverage throughout the range of the system (except for the nearest and farthest seats).

And unlike traditional point source speakers, you can add more volume to a line array by adding to the line.

This increased range comes at a price, however. Line array systems work best with low and mid-range frequencies, while point source systems provide a full range of sound without additional modifications.
These are two good types of line array speaker: Loa line Array Nexo, JBL, CF, Trung Quốc giá rẻ, chất lượng cao


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

khachai44 said:


> The main advantage of a vertical line array system is described above. When correctly installed, a line array allows even frequency response and clear sonic coverage throughout the range of the system (except for the nearest and farthest seats).
> 
> And unlike traditional point source speakers, you can add more volume to a line array by adding to the line.
> 
> ...


What are you doing here? All you did was copy and paste this from: https://www.audiolinks.com/blog/line-array-vs-point-source-pa-systems-which-is-ideal-for-you/
...and then add: "These are two good types of line array speaker:" and your link.


----------

